# Boot Sleeves: turn your shoes into "boots"



## daer0n (Oct 30, 2008)

They look like leg warmers but they are not





What you do is, you slide them over the top of your shoes..and then you got yourself instant boots, haha. 

Hm, makes me wonder..wouldn't the part that goes onto the sole of the shoe get all gross and dirty if you wore them, say during the winter or a rainy day, cause, you never know if its going to rain, or..snow, or you know just with the dust/dirt on the ground. They look cute to me, very cute. I just, dont know if i would even wear them, fearing they would get filthy or rip at the bottom? LOL.





























Source

What do you guys think? Would you wear/buy them?


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 30, 2008)

But they don't turn your shoes into boots. They don't look anything like boots. They look like shoes with leg warmers that fasten round the heel.

I think they sometimes invent these things to annoy me


----------



## katana (Oct 30, 2008)

They look just like leg warmers, with holes in the bottom for your heel.

I personally wouldn't wear them. I can't even really see the point to them...why not just wear boots?

Maybe they'd work somewhere else, but I doubt they'd be good for Canadian falls/winters....


----------



## daer0n (Oct 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But they don't turn your shoes into boots. They don't look anything like boots. They look like shoes with leg warmers that fasten round the heel.
I think they sometimes invent these things to annoy me





LMAO!!i can picture people inventing stuff like this thinking about annoying you Katie, hahaha, so funny





And yeah they dont even look like boots, more like, heels with socks, leg warmers after all, but boots? ...meh. i don't think so, they would be cuter if they were socks though!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO!!i can picture people inventing stuff like this thinking about annoying you Katie, hahaha, so funny

LOL! Pesky inventors



haha!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 30, 2008)

I think if I saw someone wearing them it'd look like they didn't know how to layer their clothes. I think it looked cute for a second but it just doesn't look right.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 30, 2008)

I liek the gray ones!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 30, 2008)

The brown and pink ones are cute, but lets face it, they're pretty much just leg warmers



They don't even look like boots because it doesn't cover the whole of the shoe so you can still see the foot!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw something like these at the Halloween stores lol I wouldn't wear them.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 30, 2008)

I think they're cute! They do look like leg warmers and that'd be the very reason I'd wear them.


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 30, 2008)

Haha I agree Katie, they look more like leg warmers than anything else. I wouldn't wear them, I kinda think of some of them are cute, but again, not me.


----------



## katherinelesley (Oct 30, 2008)

I actually think they're pretty cute, definately one of those things I would wear that would annoy the heck out of my boyfriend. I do like leather spats better though...


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't like them either. Why not just wear boots like K said? I just don't get inventions like this. There is no explanation for why anyone would ever need this product! lol!


----------



## Darla (Oct 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they sometimes invent these things to annoy me



well put!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw a girl wearing them once and absolutely loved them! Whenever I go to town I look around like mad for them, but I still can't find them... oooh, I just thought of a place they might be... but they probably don't sell them now cuz it's almost Summer over here...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 31, 2008)

they are just the love child of leg warmmers and leggings


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 31, 2008)

I think they're cute! I'd wear some of them! I really like the last ones and the pink ones!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 31, 2008)

ooo i love them...and the would come in handy with going out and u want to wear u fav shoes but its just that too bit cold to wear them!!

Def not boots...more like extra attachments to make u warmer lol...

but i love them


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't love them! Not one bit...


----------



## Style Maven (Oct 31, 2008)

I love all their other accessories..the bootfurs are my favorite


----------



## nibjet (Oct 31, 2008)

socks gross me out, these look like socks on the outside, so.. no. Ew. Blarhh!


----------



## classylass (Oct 31, 2008)

no doubt id wear them!! i love leg warmers but leg warmers i always have to readjust and waht not. these would be perfect. but id be wearing the mfor the look of leg warmers..nothing else. cuz they arent boots


----------



## Anthea (Oct 31, 2008)

Not quite my style, they are defiantly leg warmers


----------



## mahreez (Nov 1, 2008)

it's easy to make these. just cut your stocking on the heels and sew it nicely.




i'm afraid it'll tear up after half a day of walking.


----------



## Sooo Me (Nov 2, 2008)

With the right shoes i think they would be soo cute


----------



## Loki Laufeyson (Dec 21, 2013)

I think it's nice to try and "kill two birds with one stone" if you know what I am saying here... Yes, they can be construed as "leg warmers" but they probably aren't lined with fur or anything heavy to act as leg warmers, so they probably convert shoe to boot alone. If they were lined, then sure - leg warmers/shoe 2 boot converters. With the converters being lined with a heavy material, they're great for staying put on your leg for the most part, BUT only used in cold weather. SO, the weather is also a factor in this type of "cover"....

I have actually made a pair of these a couple years ago, for warm and cold weather. and they turned out awesome. I made a few different colors and textures for each time of the year - warm and cold.

*To make a shoe 2 boot converters*, (and you may find a pattern for them if you look for them in McCalls or other fabric pattern books, but they're rather easy to figure out). Get measurements of your legs (for the top of the boot, the middle of the boot and down to the bottom of the boot. Make measurements going from your knee to the top of your foot, and the back below the knee down to your achilles, and around the calf, the shin and the ankle) first before you go buying the fabrics. This will tell you just how much fabric to buy. You always want to make sure you have extra for the other parts of the boots that I mention later on (straps). Once you have that, go fabric shopping! JOann's usually has the BEST selection of fabrics, or if you have a favorite fabric shop in your area, that's fine also...The kind of outer material for the covers should be dense, like pleather or even leather or suede if you are feeling riskyfrisky! So, cut out your pattern according to your measurements, fold over top end of fabric, tack down. fold over bottom end of fabric, tack down. You can either use thread or fabric tacking glue or strips, fold over an half inch to an inch for the top and bottom of the boots will have nice edging, and is a standard practice in sewing if you've never experimented with sewing with fabric and notions before...  just attach an elastic band on the inside close to the top of the calf of the boot fabric so it stays up on the calf (keep in mind the width of your calf or below your knee or half calf - keep in mind the length of the elastic cord - and I would probably use 1" width fabric elastic, make the strap shorter than the size of where the top of your boot cover will be, therefore the elastic band will 'stretch' and stay put..... now if you run into the problem where the elastic pulls the boot cover in like a hair scrunchy, do this: take an extra strip of the same fabric of the boot, make a "strap" with it, tack it down on top around the part of the boot that pulls tight where the elastic is, attach a cute button on the outside of the strap, make sure the strap end overlap the other end, put a cute button on top, and taper the end of that strap where the button is to a point, then tack that down to the other end of the strap.  then sew on a strap at the bottom with a snap that snaps on the inside of the bottom of the boot converter, with the outside brad of the snap look like a button... or have that kind of button go up side the leg.... this will strap your shoe inside the boot cover. So you have your elastic up top, makes sure the boot cover stays up there, and a strap on the bottom so the boot cover stays in place instead of moving around on your leg. 

For cold weather, instead of the elastic around the top part of the boot cover... buy the boot cover material the lining you are using for the warmth, and the notions, sans the elastic, cut out the outer boot cover material first, with a half inch extra to give room for the lining, and for the lining, you want to make to the exact measurements of your legs. Sew in the lining... now the heavy fabric will slightly stretch to fit the outer boot cover fabric. This is ok because that material should have some give to it... but you don't want it to stretch too much or it won't be heavy/warm enough for colder weather. Fold edges OVER the thick material so the boot cover ends will tuck the ends of the heavy material inside the ends of the outer boot covers, tack the outer boot edges through the thick fabric to the inside of the outer covers... just tacking to the inside through the thick fabric. With the density of the inside fabric, and the high probability these will be over a pair of jeans, the cover will stay put, but over leggings, then I would incorporate the elastic into the winter versions as well.

SO... if anyone has anything to add or edit or revise or whatever it may be, to my instructions, feel free to do so. Sometimes things work better with more minds....


----------

